# Problem unmounting file system



## freeme (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'm running 8.0--I've got an issue with my mounts.

I had a symbolic link set up as /disk2 --> /usr/disk2

I mistakenly set up a new hard drive with the mount point /disk2. I wrote the mount point, created the slices, edited fstab, removed the symbolic link, and then mounted it. The mount shows up in df, but it isn't listed in the file hierarchy. I'm assuming  the existence of the symbolic link when I first mounted in fdisk screwed everything up.  I also lost everything in the /usr/disk2 folder, which puzzles me.

I've tried to unmount and remount to no avail:


```
umount: unmount of /disk2 failed: Device busy
```
Any suggestions? 

Cheers


----------



## freeme (Aug 13, 2010)

Solved.  There was a process using the drive.

`fuser -m {partition}` will show you the PID.

`ps auxw|grep PID` to find the culprit.


----------

